

Show HN: A Chrome extension for goal-based browsing - akaalias

Hi all,<p>I just made this Chrome extension I would like to hear your feedback on:<p>http://alexisrondeau.com/reup/<p>The extension will ask you to define a goal while working within Chrome. Once you've set yourself that goal it will be visible on any webpage you visit after that.<p>Some background: I've been noticing how much time I tend to waste online, especially Facebook, HackerNews, and tried many different ways to control the habit.<p>There are extensions and methods out there that should help with this kind of behavior, for example StayFocusd or LeechBlock, but I have found myself not being able to stay on track even with them. After a while I wind up just using a different browser. Please note, this is not a shortcoming of the extensions, but of my own self-control.<p>So, instead of blocking sites, I thought it good to stay reminded of what I set out to do in the first place (For example: "Finish todays project and deploy", "Get inspired", "Research meditation techniques"). Usually, when I know what I want, the internet is an amazing tool. If I forget about it, things just get messy and wasteful...<p>If you are interested, give it a spin. Any feedback or questions are highly appreciated.<p>In best case I would like to know how it does -- or doesn't -- affect your productivity positively over the course of several days and if there is a breakingpoint of annoyance over time.
======
l0nwlf
When I open a new tab, I still see the form "My Goal today is..." which is
kind of irritating. Shouldn't it just show my goals. If I have to set my goal
I shall click on the reup extension icon to fill it.

Nice idea btw, planning to try this for a week.

~~~
akaalias
Also, there is this extension here that supports more goals:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ocnjckohbfdjdlhf...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ocnjckohbfdjdlhfgmnocamdfdkfclmk)
\-- It works a bit differently but could be interesting as well.

------
niels_olson
I like the idea. But ouch! I'm on a Cr-48 trying to spend the first month
under the free Verizon 3g 100MB plan, why does this take 3.8 MB?

Also, I was editing this comment and punched right through whatever that popup
is when it finishes downloading.

~~~
akaalias
Thanks! Just checked, I still had the .git folders that got packaged, too. The
.crx file is now updated at only around 400K.

------
ithkuil
Great idea. It would be nice to be able to hide it from some webapps
(identified by domains or tabs), like your favorite webmail app.

~~~
akaalias
I understand that, and a configuration page could take care of that. Do you
think that when you're in your webmail, you would not want to see your goal?
For me that's one of the places I would want to be reminded, but, again, I
understand.

